# New Plasti-Dip Products at Lowes



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I cant get in to plasti dip it just never looks right to me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New wall mart here at Oakwood Commons has black white and clear, it's a start.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you have a Pep Boys near you, they dang carry nearly a dozen colors, plus the metalizers, the pearlizer, and the glossifier. Black is cheap too, only 6.99 a can.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wally wants $6 a can here, I may try out pep boys granted my main dip item is the chrome bar on the trunk. Not sure If I want all black interior to justify a whole can of it.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

For us Canadians, you can get it at Home Hardware.

Home Hardware - plasti dip


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

marden64 said:


> For us Canadians, you can get it at Home Hardware.


For us Canadian's, we get ripped off again. US $6-7 per can VS CDN $21-28 per can. It would be cheaper for me to drive from Hamilton to Buffalo for a half a dozen cans.

Adam


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

arodenhiser said:


> For us Canadian's, we get ripped off again. US $6-7 per can VS CDN $21-28 per can. It would be cheaper for me to drive from Hamilton to Buffalo for a half a dozen cans.
> 
> Adam


I agree, however, I'm not in a spot close enough to the border or I would be doing a lot of cross border shopping. Go down, add stuff to the car and drive back.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I should add that Blaze Blue is available as well. Lowes has carried the Black and White for a while now, I was excited to see them expand the Plasti-Dip offering. Not too expensive either, if I remember correctly, Blaze $9.98, Glossifier $7.98, Grey Black White $5.98.


----------

